# Gaboon Viper & others...



## robc (May 13, 2009)

Got some pretty neat pics of some snakes and other reptiles at the St. Louis Zoo over the weekend. I thought I'd post them...I have to say that the pics of the Gaboon Viper are probably my favorite pics I've ever taken. I was lucky enough to catch him in mid-strike! I was just taking a normal pic of him and as I held down the shutter button to get a few quick pics, he struck. Awesome!! I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that!!


----------



## indigoeyes (May 13, 2009)

Those Gaboon Viper pictures are out of sight! Those fangs are HUGE!! Awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## robc (May 14, 2009)

indigoeyes said:


> Those Gaboon Viper pictures are out of sight! Those fangs are HUGE!! Awesome! Thank you for sharing!


Thank you!! I try to post pics here for you guys when I can. I am mainly a T guy but I used to be into vipers (hots).....I was very lucky to get that gaboon pic.....very impressive Sp.


----------



## JC50 (May 14, 2009)

Those are some cool pics and i agree the Gaboon viper is an awesome snake and will put one hell of a bite on you.I like the pair of Dumeril`s in the first pic also.Thanks for sharing Rob!


----------



## Beardo (May 14, 2009)

Great photos man! I've been to the STL Zoo and they have an awesome display of herps. 

I think the Gaboon was yawning judging from the pics.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm going with yawn too.  1/60th of a second is too slow of a shutter speed to freeze a strike.  Hehe not to mention you had time to change camera angles.  Still a cool pic though!


----------



## robc (May 14, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Yeah I'm going with yawn too.  1/60th of a second is too slow of a shutter speed to freeze a strike.  Hehe not to mention you had time to change camera angles.  Still a cool pic though!


You could be right - I don't know what it was doing. He did it more than once...he kept lunging forward...no idea but it was cool! LOL


----------



## Bedlam (May 14, 2009)

Great shots!  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 14, 2009)

Gaboon vipers have so much surface area on the insides of their mouths with those huge fangs that every now and then, especially after eating or drinking they will open their mouths and adjust their fangs.  When they do this, the "stretch" of the fangs allows increased bloodflow to circulate and "wash" the mouth region.  If you observe closely, you can usually see the pale gums go from almost white to a more normalish pink hue.

I kept Gaboon vipers at the museum for many years and have personally observed them do this many times.  It wasn't a strike, trust me you'd know it if you saw it.  Their whole bodies sometimes lungue forward when they strike and it's nothing short of impressive!


----------



## Goomba (May 14, 2009)

Amazing pictures! I've always admired Gaboons. Ever since I was a little kid. They're so formidable.


----------



## robc (May 14, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Gaboon vipers have so much surface area on the insides of their mouths with those huge fangs that every now and then, especially after eating or drinking they will open their mouths and adjust their fangs.  When they do this, the "stretch" of the fangs allows increased bloodflow to circulate and "wash" the mouth region.  If you observe closely, you can usually see the pale gums go from almost white to a more normalish pink hue.
> 
> I kept Gaboon vipers at the museum for many years and have personally observed them do this many times.  It wasn't a strike, trust me you'd know it if you saw it.  Their whole bodies sometimes lungue forward when they strike and it's nothing short of impressive!


Great info - thanks! Whatever it was doing was awesome just to see! His head looked to be about as big around as my fist...very impressive!!


----------



## Dom (May 14, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> I kept Gaboon vipers at the museum for many years and have personally observed them do this many times.  It wasn't a strike,* trust me you'd know it if you saw it*.  Their whole bodies sometimes lungue forward when they strike and it's nothing short of impressive!


Or didn't see it . Half the time you literally don't see them strike it's that fast.I used to keep them years ago and yeah, they're impressive beasts.
Nice pics Rob! 
Do you know what the other viper is? It looks alot like Bothriechis nigroviridis but the orangy speckling is unusual.


----------



## robc (May 14, 2009)

Dom said:


> Or didn't see it . Half the time you literally don't see them strike it's that fast.I used to keep them years ago and yeah, they're impressive beasts.
> Nice pics Rob!
> Do you know what the other viper is? It looks alot like Bothriechis nigroviridis but the orangy speckling is unusual.


I don't know what the orange specling is....it was amazing looking!!


----------



## andy375hh (May 14, 2009)

Love the Gaboon Pics Gabby's are awesome snakes anyway you look at it.


----------



## syndicate (May 15, 2009)

Nice photos Rob!Your pics are improving


----------



## robc (May 15, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Nice photos Rob!Your pics are improving


Thank you!!! I am starting to understand this complicated camera LOL


----------



## syndicate (May 15, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you!!! I am starting to understand this complicated camera LOL


Your gettin there!Just keep at it.It took me like a year just to learn how to focus my first digital haha
-Chris


----------



## robc (May 15, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Your gettin there!Just keep at it.It took me like a year just to learn how to focus my first digital haha
> -Chris


LOL - yeah, this camera just has so many settings and options...it's staggering!


----------

